# ABS and 4WD Lights Came On



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Started my '05 X-Trail this morning and after 30-40 seconds both the ABS and 4WD lights came on and stayed on. Drove to work and everything seems fine...but the lights won't go off.

Any suggestions?


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

Probably an ABS sensor going bad...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Any idea where these sensors are located and how many there are? One per wheel? Screwed into the back of the hubs? Was kinda' hoping to quickly have a look for any obvious problems like wires off or something like that (before I actually head to the mechanic).

Called a Nissan dealer and they want $250.00...just for one sensor (not to mention the cost of changing it out after diagnosing it). Ugggh!!


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

Grug said:


> Any idea where these sensors are located and how many there are? One per wheel? Screwed into the back of the hubs? Was kinda' hoping to quickly have a look for any obvious problems like wires off or something like that (before I actually head to the mechanic).
> 
> Called a Nissan dealer and they want $250.00...just for one sensor (not to mention the cost of changing it out after diagnosing it). Ugggh!!


There is one on each wheel. Gotta make sure you change the right one! Anyway, by checking the code, your dealership will know witch it is. 

They are located right behind the hubs. You will see a wire going to it. The sensor is black.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you think a bad wheel bearing could somehow be related? I've heard a low, almost unnoticeable, rumble from the front wheels. I first thought it was my snow tires making the noise snow tires make (kind've a louder noise than regular tires...), but then I thought the noise was more than that.

Whaddya' think?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Just got the bad news from my mechanic. Front wheel (driver's side) ABS sensor is shot. $320.00 for the sensor and an hour or so to change it out! I just about fell over!

He said it's tough with these X-Trails as spare parts in many cases are hard to come by so Nissan parts are the only option.

So tell me this. Could a fella' pull a fuse or something to disable the ABS, but maintain the 4WD? I don't care about the ABS. The pain in the arse is that the 4WD won't work when the ABS sensor goes belly up!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Correction...the $320.00 included labour. I still just about fell over.


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

I dunno about disabling the abs alone, but I know that if you take out the abs fuse...You will loose your abs, the 4wd and the speedo also.....


----------

